# New Website proof



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, take a look and feel free to offer pot-shots , advise or criticisms. I have asked that the photos be enlarged by clicking on them. Woody

http://test.studioattivo.com/woodman/index.html


----------



## oompappy (Mar 15, 2006)

Ahhh, the old "pure romance"!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 15, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, take a look and feel free to offer pot-shots , advise or criticisms. I have asked that the photos be enlarged by clicking on them. Woody
> 
> 
> Nice site , some great looking eats there as well. Will there be a page done explaining your catering prices , that would help.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walter, I like to remain fluid to negotiate on any given job based on volume and menu selections. Woody


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice design, but like others said, you'll want to be able to enlarge those pics.

Maybe add a gallery section too?


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2006)

Good looking site Woody. It's pleasing to the eye, easy to navigate, good color choice. My only criticism...perhaps the font might be a little larger, the print seems small.

That picture of you looking up to the Almighty doesn't hurt either. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave you need to put a "disclaimer" next to your Cowboy Beans, they've been known to cause the same symptons as a heart attack!!

Nice looking site!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2006)

I like the simplicity...I hate overdone websites.  I'd increase the font just a little, and maybe add some quotes from satisfied customers.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I like the simplicity...I hate overdone websites.  I'd increase the font just a little, and maybe add some quotes from satisfied customers.



You missed the "testimonial page"

ps. how come our resident radio star is noticably absent from the "Beatles" thread?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good looking site Woody. It's pleasing to the eye, easy to navigate, good color choice. My only criticism...perhaps the font might be a little larger, the print seems small.
> 
> That picture of you looking up to the Almighty doesn't hurt either. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



THat photo was taken in Michigan! My original caption was "Making the world safe for BBQ!"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2006)

whoops, I didn't click every link.  


As for the music thread, it's something I obviously have to do a lot with work, and I'd rather spend my off hours talking q.  Like the Beatles though.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 15, 2006)

If you increase the font size be sure to make it so side scrolling 
isn't necessary. It's about to the max now on my monitor.
I like the simplicity too, some sites are way to flashy.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice site, Woodman. I agree with some of the others to make the font a little bigger. Also, I noticed you offer a "Carolina" style sauce if the customer wants. I've got a great source if you need to use some "authentic" SC sauce.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> If you increase the font size be sure to make it so side scrolling
> isn't necessary. It's about to the max now on my monitor.
> I like the simplicity too, some sites are way to flashy.



I've never heard anyone accuse Woodman of being flashy. That's the truth!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have wore a cape like a BBQ superhero :!: 
Site & food looks really great :!: 
Those beans give everybody heart attacks?  
Or just site administators


----------



## oompappy (Mar 15, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the trademark Plaid Shorts???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 15, 2006)

Woody, GREAT website! Staright to the point and easy to navigate. Good luck with the business, I'm sure you will do fine!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Those are just SAD.*


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 15, 2006)

Very cool =D>  =D>  I like the lay out nice and clean no clutter. =D>


----------



## BYBBQ (Mar 15, 2006)

Site looks great. Maybe you could use the pic of you sitting on the porch at Qfest :lmao: just kidding :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 15, 2006)

Or the one where he's hammered and sitting in the wood box.


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2006)

I like everything but the picture of Woody. :ack:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 15, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good idea I be that works well.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Nice site!
> 
> How much for a cater job for 1 person? =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~
> 
> Food looks great. I was trying to click on it already.



$1,000. $1,500 if I have to drive to Chcago! Actually,I have a vendor who wants me to do his daughter's wedding in Lake Geneva in August!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Nice site!
> 
> How much for a cater job for 1 person? =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~
> 
> Food looks great. I was trying to click on it already.



Now thats what I'm talkin' about =P~


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 16, 2006)

um...no link to BBQ-4-U .Com [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> um...no link to BBQ-4-U .Com [-X  [-X  [-X



No sh&$!  He sure did take care of his Tx boys though!  After reading that, I thought they were the second coming of Christ!  8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":qhat0m8x]um...no link to BBQ-4-U .Com [-X  [-X  [-X



No sh&$!  He sure did take care of his Tx boys though!  After reading that, I thought they were the second coming of Christ!  8-[[/quote:qhat0m8x]
Woody thinks they are.


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought in a past posting that Woody said that he would be using WolfeRub for his catering gigs. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I thought in a past posting that Woody said that he would be using WolfeRub for his catering gigs. 8-[



LOL, me too.  I'll put my Texas address on the labels next time, then he'll use it.


----------



## allie (Mar 16, 2006)

The site looks great, Woodman!  Love the pic of those legs.   :grin:


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> The site looks great, Woodman!  *Love the pic of those legs.*   :grin:



_Chris runs to call Allie's optometrist._


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> allie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## allie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, at least I was trying to be nice!  LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 16, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I was trying to be nice!  LOL


WTF? It's Woodman .... *Why?* LOL!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Alright, alright! It's true, the guys in Texas do know more than you, and my legs _are_ horrible. But I _never_ said I was definitely going to use Larry's rub in my business! I'm not done with the "testing" phase yet. Plus, Texas BBQ Rub's logo is coool! =D>


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 16, 2006)

Where's the section of pics of your dog's dick???  Surely, the legend of the well hung Dachshund can't be left out of your website... #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey you thug! This isn't the "you know where" room! [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey you thug! This isn't the "you know where" room! [-X



Bubba don't know how to post without using profanity, must be a Yankee.  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> um...no link to BBQ-4-U .Com [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy Tiger, easy.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey you thug! This isn't the "you know where" room! [-X



The what


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know. :-$


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":5j93ut4o]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy Tiger, easy.[/quote:5j93ut4o]

Nick there's an exception to every rule, and you're the exception this time.  If they all could just take your example they'd be good people too!  You know I luvs you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3bpolgmi][quote="Larry Wolfe":3bpolgmi]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy Tiger, easy.[/quote:3bpolgmi]

Nick there's an exception to every rule, and you're the exception this time.  If they all could just take your example they'd be good people too!  You know I luvs you![/quote:3bpolgmi]

I'm just busting your b@lls! Nobody makes more fun of us Yanks than me! Except Chris!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry guys if I offended anyone(not really but do I at least appear sincere?).  I guess listening to Sirius radio all the time now I just figured the FCC took the slang term for penis(is that better now?) off their list of words you can't say.  But then again, they don't control satellite radio...yet.

Yankees????  Hmmn...didn't we win that war??? =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 

Must really kill "ya'll" when you realize how good our que really is...lol


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 17, 2006)

Great site. A typo in the Texas Hottie paragraph. Looks like you're doing what I want to be doing in a year or so.
Dave


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":312dodyz][quote="Larry Wolfe":312dodyz]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy Tiger, easy.[/quote:312dodyz]

Nick there's an exception to every rule, and you're the exception this time.  If they all could just take your example they'd be good people too!  You know I luvs you![/quote:312dodyz]
He aint' the only Yankee!
 :tant:  :bbbat:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 17, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick there's an exception to every rule, and you're the exception this time.  If they all could just take your example they'd be good people too!  You know I luvs you![/quote:3k4e1lh2]
He aint' the only Yankee!
 :tant:  :bbbat:[/quote:3k4e1lh2] 

Hey Q the north shall rise again :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He aint' the only Yankee!
 :tant:  :bbbat:[/quote:29rsspai] 

Hey Q the north shall rise again :!:[/quote:29rsspai]

We never sunk!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He aint' the only Yankee!
 :tant:  :bbbat:[/quote:29kl5pdg] 

Hey Q the north shall rise again :!:[/quote:29kl5pdg]

We never sunk![/quote:29kl5pdg]

Puff did, cause I flushed him twice!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Final draft. Enlargeable photos, proofread, added photos, and captions. Larger font. Going live Monday. 

http://test.studioattivo.com/woodman/


----------



## john pen (Mar 18, 2006)

Woodman....nice looking site. If I didn't know that I make better Que than you, Id consider hiring you !


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2ibtta2q]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He aint' the only Yankee!
 :tant:  :bbbat:[/quote

Hey Q the north shall rise again :!:[/quote:2ibtta2q]

We never sunk![/quote:2ibtta2q]

Puff did, cause I flushed him twice![/quote:2ibtta2q][/quote:2ibtta2q]

Nope still here, you better call the plumber :!: 
'Cause I plugged her up  
Tell him not to use Drano 'cause it burns my eyes uch:


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 18, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Final draft. Enlargeable photos, proofread, added photos, and captions. Larger font. Going live Monday.
> 
> http://test.studioattivo.com/woodman/




 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> Great job Woody!!


----------



## Griff (Mar 18, 2006)

Very professional Woodman.

Griff


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Woody,

Great Job, worth at least 2 Monticristo's!!!  

Cheers


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 19, 2006)

=P~  =P~  =P~


----------

